# Quién es la estrella del día?? Tampi!!!



## Jaén

*Feliz cumple, Betty!!*​ 
*Que tengas un lindo día!! (hoy y siempre!)*​ 
*Soy el primero a felicitarte?? No me lo puedo creer!!* 

*Sinceramente, Al.*


----------



## fsabroso

Beatriz, estas de cumple? 
​ 
*Felicidades !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

* Y cae viernes, vaya que lo vas a disfrutar y celebrar, te mereces un excelente fin de semana, un brindis merecido para una gran amiga y colaboradora de estos foros.*

* Con mucho cariño:*

* fsabroso  *
​


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades, mi querida Tampi. Espero que te lo pases muy bien y que hoy trasnoches, pero estando por ahí de fiesta. 

Por si acaso, y para no perder la costumbre, traigo unas cervecitas.

Un abrazote.

Ant


----------



## alacant

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR TAMPI

QUE TENGAS UN DÍA MARAVILLOSA,
CON SU NOCHE!!!!!

ABRAZOTES GRANDES, AMIGA

FLY HIGH!

ALACANT​


----------



## romarsan

* FELICIDADES PRECIOSA *​ 
*Mi querida Betty, he conseguido ser la tercera *​ 
*¡Caramba! Que rápido desenfundan Albertito y Fsabroso...*​ 
*Un Beso muy grande guapa*​ 
*Ro*​ 
P.S. Mientras lo escribía me han adelantado los bólidos Ant y Ala 
Hola chicos


----------



## alexacohen

Regalito virtual pa' la nena... 

 ábrelo!

Y recuerda que es estupendo cumplir años.... lo realmente malo es no cumplirlos 

Besazos,

Ale


----------



## Fernita

Dear Tampi,

¡¡¡¡¡¡Te deseo muchas pero muchas felicidades en tu día!!!!!!

¡No solamente hoy sos la estrella!
Gracias por toda tu ayuda y tu amistad.

*Para ti*

Con todo mi cariño,
Fernita.


----------



## speedier

Hi Tampi,​ 

Best Wishes on your birthday from Welsh Wales!​ 

May I introduce some friends of mine!​ 

*Rush rush rush, hope we’re not too late for Tampi’s Birthday*​

 
Arriba...Andale...​ 

Have a wonderful birthday!!!​


----------



## polli

Tampi,
querida amiga, hoy quería desaerte
un muuuuuy
* FELIZ   CUMPLE!!!!!!!!!!!* ​Que te lo pases muy lindo y que los festejos duren toodo el fin de semana...
Ah! y un saludo especial de otra amiga

Besos
​


----------



## Tampiqueña

*Albertito ¡Qué detallote! *
*Muchísimas gracias  eres lo máximo *

*Hace poquito me hicieron reflexionar en que pertenezco al selecto grupo que reconoce perfectamente las siguientes cosas:*

*Las frases: ¡Peligro Will Robinson, peligro! y "Luke, soy tu padre"*
*La canción completa de Heidi: Abuelito dime tú....*
*La letra y los pasos de baile de "Ven claridad, llega ya, amanece de una vez, claridad, por piedad... "(Menudo )*
*Las caricaturas: Meteoro y su Max 5, Fantasmagórico, Marino y la Patrulla Oceánica, Astroboy, Candy Candy, Kimba el León Blanco, Johnny Quest, los Supersónicos, los Picapiedra, Don Gato y su Pandilla, Scooby Doo Misterio a la Orden....*
*A los "lugones" diciendo "Uyuyuy" (Monstruos del Espacio ). Y pensar que estaba convencida de que eran de verdad jajajaja.*

*Creo que en vez de pastel me tomaré una sopita con popote *

*Besos querido "ranito",*

*Tampi*

*P.D. Espero que todo se resuelva y que tengas un viaje estupendo.*


----------



## Tampiqueña

_¡*Ant* gracias por el regalo! Con el calor infernal que hace por acá, me cayó de perlas ._

_¡Ah! y prometo no desvelarme trabajando, festejaré hasta que el cuerpo aguante ._

_No puedo imaginar un mejor cumpleaños después de haber recibido la linda sorpresa de encontrarme con todos mis amigos felicitándome ._

_Un abrazote y un besote con todo mi cariño _


----------



## Tampiqueña

*¡Janice, mi gaviota favorita! *

*Volaremos un ratito juntas "armando relajo" , la playa es un excelente lugar para hacer una pachanga tremenda .*

*Abrazotes*

*Tampi*


----------



## Tampiqueña

*Ro, linda, no importa el lugar en que hayas llegado, me alegras el día con tu presencia .*

*Este es uno de los cumpleaños más hermosos que he tenido, me tienen conmovida como una boba, nunca esperé esta sorpresa .*

*Espero que algún día te pueda dar un abrazo en persona querida amiga. *

*Tampi *


----------



## Tampiqueña

*¡Ale te acordaste! ¡Qué felicidad! (Aunque me late que hubo "mano negra" y alguien te dio el pitazo jajajaja)*

*Considerando la alternativa, me alegra cumplir años . Y todavía es mejor festejando entre amigos.*

*¡Ah! Pero me debes un chiste de cumpleaños largo y tendido, si no me voy a sentir .*

*Abrazotes y besotes*

*Tampi *


----------



## Eugin

Es un honor para mí saludar en su día de cumpleaños a mi querida tocaya... ¡y no llegar tarde!!!  

¡Muchas felicidades, amiga!!  Espero que lo pases super bien, como ellos, y sigas festejando todo el fin de semana!! Pero OJO con terminar el fin de semana así o así!!!   

*Como sea, ¡que sea uno de tus mejores cumpleaños, querida Bea*!! 

Beso enorme y que seas muy feliz!!


----------



## Tampiqueña

*¡Muchas gracias Félix!*

*Oficialmente cumplo años a las 11:30 p.m., probablemente por eso me encanta desvelarme jajajaja.*

*No tengo palabras que expresen lo contenta que me siento, la elocuencia no es lo mío , pero te agradezco infinitamente la felicitación.*

*Gracias por todo, por tu amabilidad, tu ayuda y tu encantador mensaje de felicidades.*

*Un abrazote para mi gurú favorito ,*

*Tampi*


----------



## Tampiqueña

*Fernita, estás en todo , tan detallista y amable como siempre .*

*El título de "estrella" me queda un poco grande, pero me fascinó . Así que por culpa de ustedes voy a andar insoportable sintiéndome la gran cosa todo el santo día jajajaja.*

*Muchas muchas gracias Fernita, siempre tendrás un lugar especial en mi corazón. Nunca voy a olvidar que fuiste de las primeras en ofrecerme tu ayuda y prestarme tu talento para escribir . Además puedo presumir de tener una amiga mod .*

*Un abrazote enorme*

*Tampi*


----------



## Tampiqueña

*Nigel Speedy, tus amigos y tú son bienvenidos *

*Y para corresponder te voy a invitar a bailar hasta que salga humo del suelo . *

*Gracias por venir a felicitarme y por tus correos que me divierten enormemente. Estoy siguiendo al pie de la letra las "25 Ways to improve your health" .*

*Con suerte y son la fuente de la eterna juventud *

*Un beso enorme ratoncito veloz,*

*Tampi*


----------



## Vampiro

Bueno... si cumples oficialmente a las 11:30 pm, entonces no he llegado tan tarde.
¡¡¡Feliz cumpleaños, querida amiga!!!
Que tengas un día precioso.
A tirar la casa por la ventana festejando.
Un beso grande.

Nosferatu.


----------



## Tampiqueña

*Pau ¡Qué sorpresota! ¡Essselente! *

*Y Mafaldita, además trajiste a Susanita jajajaja. Ustedes son mis "ídolas" de toda la vida. Aunque Susanita diría que fuí a la universidad y ... ¡nada! Encontraría indignante mi falta de habilidad para conseguir marido en la escuela . *

*Tu tarjeta virtual la voy a guardar toda mi vida, está hermosísima.*

*Muchas gracias Pau, me encanta "brujear" contigo (¿lo dije bien? ), bueno, me encanta "chismear" contigo (versión mexicana de la misma idea ). Y también me encanta intercambiar modismos contigo, me la paso atacada de la risa.*

*Miles de abrazos amiga del alma*

*Tampi*


----------



## Aserolf

¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES BETY!
*Me uno a las celebraciones.*
*Que cumplas mil años mas para seguir compartiendo contigo en estos foros.*

*Un placer tenerte siempre tan alegre, jovial y amable.*
*¡Disfruta al máximo tu día y respira un poco para que aguantes cada uno de los festejos y sorpresas que te esperan!*​


----------



## Tampiqueña

*¡Muchas gracias Tocayita! ¡Qué milagro! *

*Procuraré seguir tus recomendaciones, o por lo menos ser discreta para que no corran fotos mías en Internet en un estado deplorable post-celebración . Mis perritas van a tener que echarme un ojo todo el tiempo  aunque son medio flojillas y prefieren otras actividades*

*Las flores están hermosas, me encantaron, pero lo que más me gusta es verte por aquí . *

*Abrazotes y besotes tocayita preciosa*

*Eugenia/Tampi/Bea*


----------



## Moritzchen

Como dijo Fernita no es hoy el único día que eres una estrella.
Muy Feliz Cumpleaños Tampi!!!


----------



## Tampiqueña

*¡Gracias Vampiro, príncipe de la noche! (Mmmm Ese es Drácula ¿verdad?, bueno entonces le quitaremos el título, a tí te queda mucho mejor ).*

*Llegas muy a tiempo amigo mío, por acá son apenas las 11 a.m.*
*De hecho me hubiera convenido esperarme una media hora para nacer porque por lo general me felicitan el 31 (es más fácil de recordar ).*

*Un abrazo muy grande Vampirito*


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Con toda lógica, habiendo nacido a las 11,30 p.m. eres la 'Estrella de la Noche'
Que brilles por años y años, Tampiqueña.


----------



## UVA-Q

*MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!!!!!!!!*
*AMIGA, TE MANDO MUCHÍSIMOS ABRAZOS Y BESOS*
*DÉJATE CONSENTIR, DISFRUTA ENORMEMENTE TU DÍA, Y QUE SE ALARGUE TODO EL FIN DE SEMANA!!!!!!*
*NI MODO, ESTE SEÑOR, QUISO VENIR A DARTE UN ABRAZO*!


----------



## romarsan

UVA-Q said:


> *MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!!!!!!!!*
> *AMIGA, TE MANDO MUCHÍSIMOS ABRAZOS Y BESOS*
> *DÉJATE CONSENTIR, DISFRUTA ENORMEMENTE TU DÍA, Y QUE SE ALARGUE TODO EL FIN DE SEMANA!!!!!!*
> *NI MODO, ESTE SEÑOR, QUISO VENIR A DARTE UN ABRAZO*!


 

Uvita es una Reina creando el ambiente  para una celebración apropiada... Tampi, dejaté abrazar que cuando hay cariño sincero todo lo demás sobra, jejeje
Besotes
Ro


----------



## UVA-Q

romarsan said:


> Uvita es una Reina creando el ambiente para una celebración apropiada... Tampi, dejaté abrazar que cuando hay cariño sincero todo lo demás sobra, jejeje
> Besotes
> Ro


 
Ay!! linda Ro, eres un encanto!!!!


----------



## Tampiqueña

*Araceli muchas gracias, no sabes la inmensa alegría que siento por este detalle tan lindo. Especialmente viniendo de una de las personas más amables y dulces que tengo el honor de conocer.*


*Te mando un abrazo de oso, bueno de osa, ¿Mil años? , haré lo posible por durar tanto, te lo prometo.*

*Con muchísimo cariño,*

*Beatriz*


----------



## Tampiqueña

Moritzchen said:


> Como dijo Fernita no es hoy el único día que eres una estrella.
> Muy Feliz Cumpleaños Tampi!!!


 
*Pues hasta el momento no me puedo quejar Moritz, me la estoy pasando muy bien leyendo sus mensajes .*

*OK, aunque no estoy muy convencida de ser una estrella, acepto con gusto el calificativo, pero la única luz que irradio es la que reflejan en mí amigos como tú, brillantes, simpáticos y encantadores.*

*Un besote (sin especificar de qué tipo )*

*Tampi*


----------



## Tampiqueña

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Con toda lógica, habiendo nacido a las 11,30 p.m. eres la 'Estrella de la Noche'
> Que brilles por años y años, Tampiqueña.


 
*Muchas gracias de todo corazón *

*¡Qué bonita felicitación! Tienes alma de poeta Manuel.*

*Esta estrella trasnochadora se siente muy contenta con tus palabras.*

*Un abrazo,*

*Tampiqueña*


----------



## CarolMamkny

Osea gente... Pero es que ninguno me avisa ...Bueno pero ya llegue a esta colorida celebración:

¡¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS
TAMPI!! ​ 
No pregunto cuantos son porque eso no se le pregunta a una dama...  
Solo me queda por desearte un feliz día y decirte que ese conejito cada que lo veo se pone más lindo.​ 
¡CHAU! ​


----------



## Tampiqueña

UVA-Q said:


> *MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!!!!!!!!*
> *AMIGA, TE MANDO MUCHÍSIMOS ABRAZOS Y BESOS*
> *DÉJATE CONSENTIR, DISFRUTA ENORMEMENTE TU DÍA, Y QUE SE ALARGUE TODO EL FIN DE SEMANA!!!!!!*
> *NI MODO, ESTE SEÑOR, QUISO VENIR A DARTE UN ABRAZO*!


 
_Voy a seguir tus instrucciones al pie de la letra Uvita, ya mañana lavaré ropa, iré a comprar la comida para la semana, destaparé el lavadero (¡guácala! )... y volveré a la rutina con energía renovada ._

_¡Mira que llegaste bien acompañada jajaja! Bueno, por ser mi cumpleaños espero que Janice me de permiso de abrazar a su novio . Total, es sólo una vez al año ._

_Besotes y abrazotes con un cariño inmenso,_

_Tampi_

_El tal Hugh ni se aparecíó por aquí, voy a buscarme otro prospecto ._


----------



## Tampiqueña

romarsan said:


> Uvita es una Reina creando el ambiente para una celebración apropiada... Tampi, dejaté abrazar que cuando hay cariño sincero todo lo demás sobra, jejeje
> Besotes
> Ro


 
Sabias palabras como siempre querida Ro, ni modo, me sacrificaré, yo para los "apapachos" me pinto sola .

Entre Uvita y tú me tienen atacada de risa, ¡Niñas, son tremendas! .

Abrazotes al por mayor


----------



## krolaina

Un tironcete de orejitas! (venga vale, flojito). Toma unas cervecitas y llévate a George por ahí a celebrarlo en condiciones (luego nos pasas los detalles).

Feliz cumple Tampi


----------



## Tampiqueña

CarolMamkny said:


> Osea gente... Pero es que ninguno me avisa ...Bueno pero ya llegue a esta colorida celebración:
> 
> ¡¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS
> TAMPI!! ​
> No pregunto cuantos son porque eso no se le pregunta a una dama...
> Solo me queda por desearte un feliz día y decirte que ese conejito cada que lo veo se pone más lindo.​
> 
> ¡CHAU! ​


 
¡Muchísimas gracias Carol! Puestas en esto a mí tampoco me avisaron, me dio curiosidad el título (desde afuera sólo se veía ¿Quién es la estrella... y me metí a Congrats para enterarme del chisme ¡Imagínate la sorpresa que me llevé! Jajajaja.

En cuanto a la edad, aquí en el asilo, digo, mi casa, todos dicen que no aparento la edad que tengo (ahora si se refieren a que me veo mayor o menor, ya es otro problema, prefiero que no me lo aclaren ).

Mi conejito y yo te mandamos un abrazote


----------



## UVA-Q

*Mira!!! Me lo encontré!!! **Aquí** llega feliz para felicitarte!!!!*
*Ya podemos permitir que George apapache a Janice, si no le apetece, no problem, me lo quedo *
*Besos Betty hermosa!!!! *


----------



## CarolMamkny

UVA-Q said:


> *Mira!!! Me lo encontré!!! **Aquí** llega feliz para felicitarte!!!!*
> *Ya podemos permitir que George apapache a Janice, si no le apetece, no problem, me lo quedo *
> *Besos Betty hermosa!!!! *


 
Nah! UVA en esta si te rajaste!!... A mi ese no me gusta. ... Pero si le gusta a tampi...


----------



## Tampiqueña

*Uvita, te falló por un poquito, mi Hugh es éste, pero se agradece la intención, que le pase a lo barrido también H. Grant, sería una descortesía hacerle el feo jajajajaja.*


*Estoy llorando de risa ¡Basta! Me voy a arrugar .*

*Eres una reina Emma, qué divertida me estoy dando , mejor compañía no podría encontrar.*


----------



## CarolMamkny

Tampiqueña said:


> *Uvita, te falló por un poquito, mi Hugh es éste, pero se agradece la intención, que le pase a lo barrido también H. Grant, sería una descortesía hacerle el feo jajajajaja.*
> 
> 
> *Estoy llorando de risa ¡Basta! Me voy a arrugar .*


 
A ese si me lo como (a besos señoritas).... Ese es como dicen en mi patria ese si es todo un "MACHO".... Jejejeje... Bueno chicas ¡Feliz fin de semana!. Tampi que te diviertas y que la farra sea grande!!


----------



## Tampiqueña

CarolMamkny said:


> A ese si me lo como (a besos señoritas).... Ese es como dicen en mi patria ese si es todo un "MACHO".... Jejejeje... Bueno chicas ¡Feliz fin de semana!. Tampi que te diviertas y que la farra sea grande!!


 
*¡Epa Carol! primero te regalo a mi conejo antes que dejar que te comas a Hughcito a besos . *

*Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja*


----------



## Tampiqueña

krolaina said:


> Un tironcete de orejitas! (venga vale, flojito). Toma unas cervecitas y llévate a George por ahí a celebrarlo en condiciones (luego nos pasas los detalles).
> 
> Feliz cumple Tampi


 
*¡Qué sorpresa tan linda Krol! ¡Muchísimas gracias! *

*Te prometo un informe detallado, aunque me parece que George le está haciendo ojitos a Uvita y a Janice.*

*Yo tendré que vigilar a Hugh para que no me lo quite Carol (ya le ví las negras intenciones ). No vaya a ser la de malas y "me mande a volar/a freír espárragos" o cualquier otra pintoresca actividad de esas.*

*El tirón de orejas mejor que sea suavecito, a estas alturas del partido se me podrían despegar (y creo que ya no están en garantía) . *

*Un abrazote desde esta tierra tropical*


----------



## UVA-Q

Tampiqueña said:


> *Uvita, te falló por un poquito, mi Hugh es éste, pero se agradece la intención, que le pase a lo barrido también H. Grant, sería una descortesía hacerle el feo jajajajaja.*
> 
> 
> *Estoy llorando de risa ¡Basta! Me voy a arrugar .*
> 
> *Eres una reina Emma, qué divertida me estoy dando , mejor compañía no podría encontrar.*


 
*Ya decía que tenías mejores gustos!!!  Pero con esta memoria de anciana que tengo a mis 32 tuviste que traerlo tú, lo siento Betty!* **

*... Carol, Betty se queda con él por lo menos todo el fin de semana, eh? ya te tocará tu festejo !! jajajajajaaja.*

*Betty, no importa, ríe, ríe y ríe, que así ejercitamos los músculos del rostro y nos arrugamos menos (Así me quedo solo con la memoria de anciana y el rostro en forma!!!!!) Pero que he reído hasta las lágrimas con mi metidota de pata!!!! Hermosa, gracias por lo de reina! *


----------



## romarsan

CarolMamkny said:


> A ese si me lo como (a besos señoritas).... Ese es como dicen en mi patria ese si es todo un "MACHO".... Jejejeje... Bueno chicas ¡Feliz fin de semana!. Tampi que te diviertas y que la farra sea grande!!


 

Señoras... ¿Dónde está la cola para ser abrazada por ese caballero? ejem...


----------



## UVA-Q

romarsan said:


> Señoras... ¿Dónde está la cola para ser abrazada por ese caballero? ejem...


 

Pero Roooo!!!!! Este finde es todo para Betty, completito!!!!


----------



## Tampiqueña

*Vamos aclarando unos puntitos para conservar la amistad y que la fiesta no acabe en pleito:*

*Hugh es MÍO, MÍO, MÍO *

*Les doy el tip de que George está sentado solito por allá (lejos de Hugh J.) y parece necesitar cariñito.*

*H. Grant está soltero y no está "tan peor" jajajajaja*

*Después del fin de semana ya veremos que pasa con Hugh J. (pero el hombre va a estar cansado , sobre aviso no hay engaño)*

*Bueno, puedo ser flexible tratándose de tí querida Ro, te puede saludar de mano  jajajajaja.*

*Sólo bromeo, por mí esto puede ser un festín de apapachos, no soy celosa  y con mis amigas menos aún, como dicen en mi pueblo ¡A darle que es mole de olla!  Pero también tienen que entrar al quite todos nuestros guapísimos amigos del foro, lo justo es justo.*


----------



## alexacohen

Tampiqueña said:


> *¡Ale te acordaste! ¡Qué felicidad! (Aunque me late que hubo "mano negra" y alguien te dio el pitazo jajajaja)*



*Jaén.* 



> *¡Ah! Pero me debes un chiste de cumpleaños largo y tendido, si no me voy a sentir* .



Es la primera vez que me piden uno de mis chistes malos como regalo de cumple.... lo siento todo el mundo, pero la chica del cumple manda. 

Así que... CHISTE REGALO:

*Jake was dying. His wife sat at the bedside. 

He looked up and said weakly, "I have something I must confess."  

"There's no need to," his wife replied. 

"No," he insisted, "I want to die in peace. I slept with your sister, your best friend, her best friend, and your mother!" 

"I know, I know," she replied. "Now just rest and let the poison work."*


----------



## silvia fernanda

*♪♪♪♪Muy feliz cumple, mi querida Betty. ♪♪♪♪*

*Un beso grande.*
*Silvia*


----------



## Jaén

alexacohen said:


> *Jaén.*


*Ejem, digamos que no es "mano negra", sino "mano de color serio"* 




alexacohen said:


> Es la primera vez que me piden uno de mis chistes malos como regalo de cumple.... lo siento todo el mundo, pero la chica del cumple manda.


*Ale, tus chistes son muy buenos! Este en especial!! jajajaja*


*Baci e Abrazi!!!*


----------



## Kibramoa

Bueno yo aquí llegando un poquitito tarde.  Disculpas. 

Comadrita recibe un fuerte abrazo.

Con tantos foreros, invitados y amigos creo que apenas un pastel así va a alcanzar para todos en este gran pachangon. 

Que la sigas pasando de lo lindo.




P. D.  Buen chascarrillo Ale.


----------



## Tampiqueña

alexacohen said:


> *Jaén.*
> 
> 
> 
> Es la primera vez que me piden uno de mis chistes malos como regalo de cumple.... lo siento todo el mundo, pero la chica del cumple manda.
> 
> Así que... CHISTE REGALO:
> 
> *Jake was dying. His wife sat at the bedside. *
> 
> *He looked up and said weakly, "I have something I must confess." *
> 
> *"There's no need to," his wife replied. *
> 
> *"No," he insisted, "I want to die in peace. I slept with your sister, your best friend, her best friend, and your mother!" *
> 
> *"I know, I know," she replied. "Now just rest and let the poison work."*


 
* Jajajajaja estuvo buenísimo, no seas modesta, eres una experta en chistes.*

*Puedes sumar otro cliente satisfecho, estoy atacada de risa jajajaja.*

*¡Gracias Ale! *


----------



## Tampiqueña

silvia fernanda said:


> *♪♪♪♪Muy feliz cumple, mi querida Betty. ♪♪♪♪*
> 
> *Un beso grande.*
> *Silvia*


 
*¡Muchas gracias Sil!*

*No olvido que fuiste la primera en felicitarme .*

*Gracias a todos ustedes hoy fue un día doblemente maravilloso. Además me he divertido como nunca.*

*Un besote *


----------



## Tampiqueña

Kibramoa said:


> Bueno yo aquí llegando un poquitito tarde. Disculpas.
> 
> Comadrita recibe un fuerte abrazo.
> 
> Con tantos foreros, invitados y amigos creo que apenas un pastel así va a alcanzar para todos en este gran pachangon.
> 
> Que la sigas pasando de lo lindo.
> 
> 
> 
> P. D. Buen chascarrillo Ale.


 
*¡Hola Comadrita! No hay nada que disculpar, con tremendo pastel no puede haber recriminaciones .*

*Y ningún pachangón estaría completo sin tí . Me encantaron los foreros, invitados, amigos y el pastelote, por algo eres la soberana absoluta de los links .*

*Un abrazo enorme queridísima comadrita *


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

A las quinientas pero bueno, como veo que ahora estás conectada ¿es que la resaca no te deja...? ¿O quizá será el antedicho...? Muchas felicidades Bea, por si las moscas, un alivio y unas flores.


----------



## Tampiqueña

*¡Hola RIU! *


*Tus regalos son muy oportunos jajajaja. Las flores están preciosas, muchas gracias.*

*La fiesta recién se terminó y vine a darme una vuelta, la fuerza de la costumbre . Pero sólo lo hice para leer sus felicitaciones. Hoy estoy de descanso. Mañana me reintegro a recorrer el foro (pero no muy temprano ).*

*Bueno, ahora sí ¡A dormir! *

*Un abrazo grandote, gracias de todo corazón*

*Beatriz*


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡¡¡¡¡Beatriz, no te vayas a dormir aún!!!!! je je 

Bueno, pues aunque haya llegado ya para la "joroba" (como le decimos aquí al día después del cumpleaños) quisiera enviarte un ENORRRRRRRRME ABRAZO por tu día, espero que lo hayas pasado de lo mejor y rodeada por la gente que te quiere.

Sabes que estás en el corazón de todos nosotros aquí en el WR y creo que la buena vibra que tienes simboliza la energía que mantiene a esta maravillosa familia forera activa, vivita y coleando... je je

Unos cuantos presentes para seguir alimentándonos, hidratándonos ¡¡¡y seguir celebrando!!!

Otro abrazo, 

Erasmo.


----------



## Vale_yaya

Les cuento que por aqui no puedo dormir... son casi las 5 am... que hago despierta? ni yo lo se... pero bueno, el punto es que llegue a tiempo para la fiestita... epa!!!... pero donde estan todos???... 
Despiertate Tampi... vamos despierta!!!... bueno solo queria darte el abrazo de cumpleanos... y de pasito el de bueno dias... jejeje 

Pero no veo a nadie... ya creo que la farra se acabo... MUCHAS, PERO MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!... igual recien empieza el fin de semana, asi que el festejo recien empieza...

Yaya


----------



## krolaina

CarolMamkny said:


> *que la farra sea grande!!*


 
 ¿Fue Anti el que te dijo que "farra" es sinónimo de "marcha"? O fui yo...? que no encuentro el hilo! Bueno, le echaremos la culpa a él...y que la JUERGA (sí, sí, aquí va bien) sea grande! Casi me ahogo de la risa con lo de "irse de manifestación"



Tampiqueña said:


> *Les doy el tip de que George está sentado solito por allá (lejos de Hugh J.) y parece necesitar cariñito.*


 
Huy, pues en la homepage de yahoo dicen que ha dejado a la novia...ya verás qué peleas ahora!



Tampiqueña said:


> * "me mande a volar/a freír espárragos" *


 
JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA, ¡¡¡pero qué memorión de elefante nena!!! otra otra: que me mande a hacer gárgaras con tachuelas. Saldrán más, ya verás.
Besos


----------



## speedier

Tampiqueña said:


> *Y para corresponder te voy a invitar a bailar hasta que salga humo del suelo . *
> 
> *Gracias por venir a felicitarme y por tus correos que me divierten enormemente. Estoy siguiendo al pie de la letra las "25 Ways to improve your health" .*
> 
> *Con suerte y son la fuente de la eterna juventud *
> 
> *Un beso enorme ratoncito veloz,*
> 
> *Tampi*


 

*Oh Tampi, nothing would give me greater pleasure.*


*Speedier & Tampi dancing the night away*


*But could we stop now? I think that we might have overdone it a bit!*


*El resultado desafortunado de bailar hasta que salga humo del suelo*


*Besos y abrazos*

*Speedier*


*.*


----------



## Tampiqueña

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> ¡¡¡¡¡Beatriz, no te vayas a dormir aún!!!!! je je
> 
> Bueno, pues aunque haya llegado ya para la "joroba" (como le decimos aquí al día después del cumpleaños) quisiera enviarte un ENORRRRRRRRME ABRAZO por tu día, espero que lo hayas pasado de lo mejor y rodeada por la gente que te quiere.
> 
> Sabes que estás en el corazón de todos nosotros aquí en el WR y creo que la buena vibra que tienes simboliza la energía que mantiene a esta maravillosa familia forera activa, vivita y coleando... je je
> 
> Unos cuantos presentes para seguir alimentándonos, hidratándonos ¡¡¡y seguir celebrando!!!
> 
> Otro abrazo,
> 
> Erasmo.


 
*¡Hola Erasmo! *

_Sólo me dormí un ratito , pero el festejo continuó el día de hoy . Apenas me desocupé vine corriendo a seguir celebrando con los amigos, además sería imperdonable desperdiciar los "refuerzos" que trajiste ._

_Muchas gracias por regalarme unas palabras tan lindas, tú siempre tan amable y caballeroso. Es el primer cumpleaños que paso entre ustedes en el foro y sus mensajes de cariño los voy a atesorar en mi memoria._

_Dos abrazos grandotes _

_Casualmente estábamos hablando de guapos y ¡Zas! se aparecen RIU, Nigel/Speedy y tú, creo que los invocamos telepáticamente _


----------



## Tampiqueña

Vale_yaya said:


> Les cuento que por aqui no puedo dormir... son casi las 5 am... que hago despierta? ni yo lo se... pero bueno, el punto es que llegue a tiempo para la fiestita... epa!!!... pero donde estan todos???...
> Despiertate Tampi... vamos despierta!!!... bueno solo queria darte el abrazo de cumpleanos... y de pasito el de bueno dias... jejeje
> 
> Pero no veo a nadie... ya creo que la farra se acabo... MUCHAS, PERO MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!... igual recien empieza el fin de semana, asi que el festejo recien empieza...
> 
> Yaya


 
¡Ya estoy aquí! ¿Y mi abrazo? 

Creo que estamos totalmente desincronizadas , tendremos que sacrificarnos y alargar la fiesta hasta que regreses amiga . Aunque me temo que la única despierta a estas horas soy yo jajajajaja.

Bueno, la intención es lo que cuenta en estos casos, doy por recibido el abrazo y la felicitación. ¡Ah! y me comprometo a seguir la celebración cuando podamos coincidir Vale 

Un abrazote,

Tampi


----------



## Tampiqueña

krolaina said:


> ¿Fue Anti el que te dijo que "farra" es sinónimo de "marcha"? O fui yo...? que no encuentro el hilo! Bueno, le echaremos la culpa a él...y que la JUERGA (sí, sí, aquí va bien) sea grande! Casi me ahogo de la risa con lo de "*irse de manifestación*"


 
¿Dónde dijeron lo de la manifestación?  Jajajajaja
Pues para continuar compartiendo términos, en México a la juerga le decimos "parranda" . 



krolaina said:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA, ¡¡¡pero qué memorión de elefante nena!!! otra otra: que me mande a hacer *gárgaras con tachuelas*. Saldrán más, ya verás.
> Besos


 
¿Gárgaras con tachuelas?  ¡Me gusta!, suena más efectivo para deshacerse de novios nefastos... y un poco sádico , definitivamente me la quedo .
No puedo esperar por las frases que vendrán jajajaja.

Besos y abrazos (entre carcajadas)


----------



## Tampiqueña

speedier said:


> *Oh Tampi, nothing would give me greater pleasure.*
> 
> *Speedier & Tampi dancing the night away*
> 
> *But could we stop now? I think that we might have overdone it a bit!*
> 
> *El resultado desafortunado de bailar hasta que salga humo del suelo*
> 
> *Besos y abrazos*
> 
> *Speedier*


 
_*¡Qué bonita foto de nuestro primer baile Speedy!*_

*Si prefieres que descansemos un rato está bien Speedy. Pero bailar contigo es más importante que mil alfombras y una casa llena de humo .*

*Besos y abrazos (al rato regreso, voy a comprar zapatos resistentes al fuego )*


----------



## gatogab

Felicidades, Tampi.
Saludos un poco añejos, pero de corazón fresco.
gatogab


----------



## Tampiqueña

gatogab said:


> Felicidades, Tampi.
> Saludos un poco añejos, pero de corazón fresco.
> gatogab


 
Muchas gracias gatito .

Recibo tus saludos encantada  y a cambio te doy un abrazo grandote.


----------



## tesalia

Vaya, Muñeca, esto si que es llegar tarde ; espero que me puedas disculpar . Deseo que este nuevo año de vida que comienzas esté repleto de los momentos maravillosos que te mereces. Recibe un *abrazo de oso* y todo mi cariño. Ehem… por cierto, ¿me guardaste un pedacito de pastel, verdad? .
Ah, aprovecho este momento en que estas bailando con Speedy para felicitarlo también y darle *un abrazo*, pues cumplió años dos días antes que tú .

Besos,
Tess


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Tess aquí estás! 

Este es el mejor regalo que podrías haberme dado 

Tienes razón, Speedy y yo somos unos bebés recién nacidos . Pero él se ve mejor que yo . Tanto baile lo mantiene joven .

Te he extrañado un montón querida Tess, te mando un abrazote de regreso.


----------



## tesalia

Tampiqueña said:


> ¡Tess aquí estás!
> Este es el mejor regalo que podrías haberme dado


Gracias preciosa : ¡Todo lo mejor para ti!.

Otro *abrazo *.


----------



## speedier

Ahem!

Ladies, ......... beautiful ladies............ extremely beautiful ladies.

I would love to dance with both of you throughout the night.

Ladies......... Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

I know, you haven't seen each other for a while. Quite understandable that you'd like to catch up with things, have a natter etc.

Perfectly understandable. I'll just stand here for a while.


Erm.................. Dance anyone???


*Ladies, how can I gain your attention?*

That's better. Sorry about that. Now then:

*Clog dancing anyone?*

This is a cracking party innit?

Abrazos y besitos

Speedier


----------



## romarsan

Jajaja, Speedier,
_it wasn't you this time? _
_Nice Nige, poor big boy... _
_Chicas, sacad a bailar al ratoncito que se está poniendo revoltoso _


----------



## Tampiqueña

Nigel, lo siento, acabo de ver tu mensaje 

¡Claro que quiero bailar contigo!  Y estoy segura de que Tess también va a aceptar. 

Disculpa, nos distrajimos un poco, es que Tess y yo llevábamos tiempo sin vernos .

Ahora sí.....

¡A bailar! 

No te puedes quejar Speedy, Ro es muy buena compañía y una excelente bailarina, tienes muchas parejas de baile


----------



## speedier

Ro, I was just minding my own business wandering along the shelf, when a big boy came along and pushed me, and then he ran away, and it's not my fault!

But it's nice to be loved, and Tampi, that is a great dance we're doing. Shouldn't we have more clothes on though? Don't get me wrong. I'm not complaining, and I don't mind at all, in fact it's quite exciting, but people might talk.

And, as a peace offering:

*More Birthday Cake?*


----------



## Tampiqueña

speedier said:


> Ro, I was just minding my own business wandering along the shelf, when a big boy came along and pushed me, and then he ran away, and it's not my fault!
> 
> But it's nice to be loved, and Tampi, that is a great dance we're doing. Shouldn't we have more clothes on though? Don't get me wrong. I'm not complaining, and I don't mind at all, in fact it's quite exciting, but people might talk.
> 
> And, as a peace offering:
> 
> *More Birthday Cake?*


 


Voy corriendo a ponerme más ropa, ratoncito coqueto


----------



## tesalia

speedier said:


> But it's nice to be loved, and Tampi, that is a great dance we're doing. Shouldn't we have more clothes on though? Don't get me wrong. I'm not complaining, and I don't mind at all, in fact it's quite exciting, but people might talk.





Tampiqueña said:


> ¡Claro que quiero bailar contigo!  Y estoy segura de que Tess también va a aceptar.


¡Por supuesto que acepto!.
Speedier, no soy muy buena en esto, pero: ¿Bailamos? .


----------



## speedier

Oh tesalia, wonderful!  We could try a three-some Japanese dance with Tampi.

I have just the clothes for the occasion, because I'm very modest really


----------



## loladamore

*¡Amiguita!*​ 
Salí a festejarte hace más de una semana y mira que pasó. Y cuando desperté hoy... ¡cuánta sed!
A la otra, mejor me quedo en tu fiesta a bailar, pero sin tomar. Además, mira nomás como se pusieron Jaén y sus cuais...

I wish you a very happy belated birthday!


----------



## Tampiqueña

loladamore said:


> *¡Amiguita!*​
> 
> Salí a festejarte hace más de una semana y mira que pasó. Y cuando desperté hoy... ¡cuánta sed!
> A la otra, mejor me quedo en tu fiesta a bailar, pero sin tomar. Además, mira nomás como se pusieron Jaén y sus cuais...
> 
> I wish you a very happy belated birthday!


 
¡Amiguita! ¡Qué sorpresota! Muchas gracias por la felicitación  

Me tienes llorando de risa con tus links . 

Ni modo, la próxima vez nos mediremos un poco en el consumo de alcohol, pero una vez al año no hace daño ¿no crees?  Total, salimos muy monas en las fotos.

Besotes y abrazotes (estoy atacada de risa ) 

Creo que Jaén y sus cuates son los que más se divirtieron jajaja.


----------



## Mirlo

TAMPIQUEÑA  aunque llego un poquito tarde, quiero darte mis mas sinceras felicitaciones, espero que la estes pasando padre. Como verás todos estamos celebrando contigo.





Muchos saludos,
Mirlo​


----------



## Tampiqueña

Mirlo said:


> TAMPIQUEÑA aunque llego un poquito tarde, quiero darte mis mas sinceras felicitaciones, espero que la estes pasando padre. Como verás todos estamos celebrando contigo.
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Muchos saludos,
> 
> Mirlo​


 
Gracias Mirlo, este cumpleaños ha sido estupendo, y lo mejor es que puedo seguir celebrando con ustedes .

¡A seguir con la fiesta! Yo estoy feliz de seguir con la "pachanga" mientras el cuerpo aguante .  

Te mando un abrazo enorme, me encanta que hayas pasado a felicitarme .


----------



## SDLX Master

Acabo de enterarme... ¡Feliz Cumpleaños Betty querida. Dios siempre te bendiga!
Besos.


----------



## Tampiqueña

SDLX Master said:


> Acabo de enterarme... ¡Feliz Cumpleaños Betty querida. Dios siempre te bendiga!
> Besos.


 
¡Muchas gracias Roger! Ha sido un cumpleaños realmente feliz, en gran medida por recibir tantas muestras de cariño, como tus lindas palabras.

De todo corazón deseo lo mismo para tí, que tu vida esté colmada de bendiciones todos los días, todos los años.

Un abrazote ,

Betty


----------

